# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Adblock für Opera

## ollonois

Vielleicht ist noch wer an einer Art Adblock für Opera interessiert

Dazu hier die beiden Dateien laden. 

Dann unter *Extras -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert ->Inhalt und Darstellun -> Darstellungsoptionen*  die *AdBlocker.css* als eigenes Stylesheet auswähelnen und im *Autoren Modus Mein Stylesheet verwenden* auswählen.

Dann im /home/.opera Verzeichenis die *opera6.ini* editieren und im Unterpunkt *[Adv User Prefs]* fogende Zeile hinzufügen:


```
URL Filter File=/home/.opera/filter.ini
```

 (Pfad entsprechend anpassen)

Mann kann sich auch eine Eigene Filter.ini erstellen
Beim Erstellen der Datei filter.ini ist folgendes zu beachten: 

Es sollte der Eintrag [include] mit dem Inhalt * existieren. 

Die Liste [exclude] hat eine höhere Priorität als die Liste [include]. Zum  ändern muss der Eintrag prioritize excludelist auf 0 gesetzt werden. 

Folgende Platzhalter werden unterstützt: * für beliebig und ? für ein Zeichen. 
Das Filtern von IP-Adressen ist möglich.

Beispiel


```
[prefs] 
prioritize excludelist=1 

[include] 
* 

[exclude] 
http://ad.* 
http://ads.* 
http://adserv* 
http://banner* 
http://count* 
http://*/ads/* 
http://*/Ads/* 
http://*/banners/* 
http://*/ad/* 
http://*/Ad/* 
http://*/banner/*
```


Damit lässt sich erstmal so ziemlich alles an lästiger Werbung filtern. Zur Not kann man auch noch eigene Anpassungen vornehmen.

----------

